# Why Castrati Made Better Lovers



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

Back in 2020 I was faced with being castrate for most of the year as treatment for cancer. I did research on whether men could have sex while castrate (we can). Two encouraging bits of information were an article on recidivism among men castrated for sexual violence and this article on castrati lovers.

Why Castrati Made Better Lovers

Having had the experience, I would say that the need for extended foreplay and the fact it sometimes takes forever to reach orgasm fit into a popular notion of what women are looking for. 🙂


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Oh bollocks!😋


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Julie's Husband said:


> Back in 2020 I was faced with being castrate for most of the year as treatment for cancer. I did research on whether men could have sex while castrate (we can). Two encouraging bits of information were an article on recidivism among men castrated for sexual violence and this article on castrati lovers.
> 
> Why Castrati Made Better Lovers
> 
> Having had the experience, I would say that the need for extended foreplay and the fact it sometimes takes forever to reach orgasm fit into a popular notion of what women are looking for. 🙂


Just the fact of not getting pregnant alone would have been an allure for some women. And the appearance without all the uncontrolled facial hair of the time would have been a welcome change, as well as the overall lack of brutishness.


----------

